# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Memleket İsterim - Cahit Sıtkı Tarancı

## Öztürk

MEMLEKET İSTERİM

Memleket isterim 
Gök mavi, dal yeşil, tarla sarı olsun; 
Kuşların çiçeklerin diyarı olsun.

Memleket isterim 
Ne başta dert, ne gönülde hasret olsun; 
Kardeş kavgasına bir nihayet olsun. 

Memleket isterim 
Ne zengin fakir, ne sen ben farkı olsun; 
Kış günü herkesin evi barkı olsun. 

Memleket isterim 
Yaşamak, sevmek gibi gönülden olsun; 
Olursa bir şikâyet ölümden olsun.

Cahit Sıtkı TARANCI

----------

